# NR hunters



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello, I have been lurking on this sight for a few months. I find that most people on here are quite hostile to NR hunters coming to your state. I live in NY, yea I know what do I know about hunting, after all we have is concrete and mugger's right? I have never been to ND, but I'm sure that your state is beautiful and always thought it would be great to take my Chessy out there to hunt some pheasants, not with a guide, but just stop and hopefully get permission to hunt. I am very safety conscious and believe all land is sacred and to be taken care of. 
My question after reading all the negatives toward NR would I have a chance to hunt in your state without getting shot or beaten up by the locals when they see NR plates.
Just an old man from Central NY in the Finger lakes looking to see ND as it should be.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

You won't get beat up. I'm a NR from Illinois and have made the trip up for the past several years. I can honeslty say that I've never ran into anyone that was anything less than accomodating and freindly. Do you get into all the fields that you ask to hunt? No, but that's OK. If you respect the land, and the wildlife, you'll have a great experience both hunting and meeting some great people.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

You won't get shot or beaten up. A lot of the talk in these forums is typical internet tough guy stuff written by regular old people who are actually pretty nice people when they aren't hiding behind a computer. Come out and try it and then you will know if you like it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Djs just trying to lure you out here so he can mug you....

kick him in the knee :lol:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Keep in mind that not all ND people hate NR hunters. However, I am one of those guys that really don't like the stupid ones but the ones that know how to hunt and respect the local farmers and hunters are alright with me. As far as getting permission to hunt really isn't a problem in most areas. In fact, most people post their land do to the fact that they simply want to know who is on thier land. If you ask and treat them good they will let you hunt every time. Also, there is a lot of public land to hunt on as well. You will find that ND is a very fun state for avid outdoorsmen. Good luck with the up coming season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Have I missed something lately???? :huh:

Haven't seen any reports of NR getting shot on sight. :strapped:

Of course you could always move here and become one of us nasty NR haters who beat people up and when all else fails.....

:sniper:.........................................................NR


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You couldn't hit me


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well....some people are faster than others and I'd be afraid you would turn all those dogs loose on me if I tried. 

As long as you aren't one of those spies coming here to spy on all our nuclear weapons.....I guess we can put up with you.

I'll take down all the wanted posters in the local post office. :welcome:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

right now I'm laying in bed with ice on my knee waiting for knee surgery next week so I might be slow enough after that you could hit me.

Crippled old guys like me shouldn't talk trash, I'll shut up now :lol:

The only way my dogs would be dangerous is if you had a pocket full of biscuits.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

8x56mn:

I think a lot of the toughguy talk is more about a fear (rational or not) that non-residents are leasing or buying up land that residents have always been hunting. Personally, the only non-residents I resent are the ones who don't follow the rules and are directly or indirectly responsible for land being taken out of circulation for residents. Truth be told, even if a guy leased up some land, I'd never know it, unless it was a spot that I hunt. Even then, I'm a pretty nice guy, I'd wave to him on the road... though, I'll admit that I'd probably privately grouse a little about it being a rich man's sport.

The talk around here is a manifestation of a pool of frustration that people don't really know what to do with. I can't really be "mad" if the farmer who'd let me hunt in the past found somebody who's willing to pay for it. Of course, I'm concerned that it's a signal of a trend.

It actually bums me out a little that the grousing has you thinking that you could actually be harmed. Come on out! You'd be FINE!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't think any of us residents have problems with Nr's. What we have a problem with is NR's who think they are entitled to the same privileges as us. That is usually when the fighting starts to happen.

I don't have issues with NR's coming to this state to hunt. Heck, if I lived somewhere else, I would want to come here to. The problem lies when our lawmakers decide that the almighty dollar is worth more than our hunting heritage.

Many of us come on here and talk about restrictions because we want to keep the hunting good here. It has nothing to do with hating NR's. It has EVERYTHING to do about preserving ND for future generations (both R's and NR's) to hunt.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

I appreciate all the replies; I understand how you could feel the way do about loosing your land to hunt. It's happening everywhere. When I was a young boy, back in the 50's my nearest neighbor was 5 miles away and I could hunt anywhere I liked and nobody would bother you. Now the entire 10 mile stretch off road has houses and posted signs and I barely recognize the place.
We used to have pretty good pheasant hunting here as well, not like yours of course, but I could go out after school and take two or three birds with my Springer Spaniel. Our cover is heavy and you needed a flushing dog because the birds would just run. Now all we have is those dam turkeys that some people just love to hunt, can't have both according to the state and I haven't shot a bird in over 15 years. I do release some every now and then just because I like to hear and see them around the place. I have 30 acres, not much compared to your standards, but its home to me and the misses.
I thought it would be fun to take one of my dogs and a gun and drive out and knock on a door or two and maybe get permission to hunt. Heck I would be glad to give the birds to the landowner just for the privilege.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

North dakota is a blast and they are the friendliest people in the world you should go. Theres so few of them they actaully like to see people :lol:

Just don't go the week before or week of deer season.

And by the way they have turkeys and pheasants although I've never yet seen a turkey there.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

8x56mn,

Come on on out. You'll have a blast. Let us know if you're comin' :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

8x56mn,

Come after deer season when the real pheasant hunting goes on.The first 2 weeks can be a zoo.Plus as a NR,you can't hunt GNF land the first week.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

without looking them up, what are the dates for deer season Ken?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

9-25 Nov


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but just wanted to add my two cents-if anyone cares. I'm new to this forum and after reading alot of the threads seems like a good bunch of people that love the outdoors.

Where I live we have lots of state land and cabins near us. And every fall we get invaded by what I jokingly call flatlanders. I know thats probably what you folks out there call most of us on the east coast but we do have some mountains here, honest! Most of the camps near our farm are folks from down around Philly or that neck of the woods and even though I may get on them a little at the local watering hole, for the most part they are good people. Even though they are residents it is kinda the same as a NR in that people see them as outsiders. The only ones that I really have a problem with are the ones that come here and road hunt, drinking while they do it and litter. Your basic slobs. Plus spotlighting is a real problem here in that some idiots dont know what it means to NOT shine their lights on our house! Shining one back in their face from an ambush point near the road usually does the trick though! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Toolman, What town do yu live near? I have spent some time near Hershey the last three summers. My daughter has run in the North American finals of the Hershey tack and field games. Beautiful area. I have never seen so many fireflys as I have out there! They splatter on your window and glow for about 15 minutes afterwards. My son thought that was pretty cool!!! :lol:


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

I live near a little town called Loganton-its right off I-80. Closest town of any size is Jersey Shore-next closest is Lock Haven. Yeah we do have tons of fireflies here-my boys sometimes catch them in jars and sit them in thier room for the night then let them go in the morning.
Congrats on your daughter being in the track and field finals-pretty impressive!


----------

